# Protien for breakfast??



## Rissole (Feb 22, 2003)

Ok so i can get some good protien for breakfast in my googie eggs or an MRP Or protien and oats in the morn but....
Thats kinda boring 
Eggs are cool for a few breakfasts and i'd rather stick to whole foods rather than shakes.
Hit me up with some cool breakfast ideas please


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

chicken & sweet potato
steak & mushrooms
cottage cheese & apples
stir fired veggies w/ chicken or beef

I've even had tuna for breakfast


----------



## Freeman (Feb 23, 2003)

Sometime soon I am gonna try a tuna omlet...tell me what you think:

7oz tuna
4 egg whites, 1 whole
1 slice FF cheese
_______ <-----don't know what else to put in it here??


----------



## gopro (Feb 23, 2003)

EGG WHITE OATMEAL PANCAKES:

-12 eggwhites
-1 cup dry oatmeal
-3 packets EQUAL
-3 tbsp cinammon

Mix above ingredients in a blender for 30 seconds. Pour the batter (not all at once...make 2-4 pancakes out of it depending on size of pan) onto pan that is sprayed with PAM. Cook until brownish and flip.

44 g protein
54 g carbs
2-3 g fat

You can even add Atkins maple syrup for more taste and no cals.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 23, 2003)

hey GP, you ever add protein powder to those?  I do that when I make my protein pancakes....I just use 4 egg whites though.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 23, 2003)

I regularly eat tuna for breakfast.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 23, 2003)

tuna, or "tuna"?    cha-ching!!!!  I crack myself up!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

This is with Beverly Ultra Size...may work w/some others 


Hot Choclate
One scoop per 10-12 ounces hot water

Crepes
Medium batch:
4 egg whites
1 whole egg
1 tbsp cream (optional)
4-5 ounces water
2 scoops Ultra Size

Big batch:
Add one more egg white and one whole egg, one more scoop and 2-3 ounces of water

Cake
2 egg whites
1 whole egg
1 tbsp cream
2 scoops powder
make into a cake-like batter, microwave on high 2 1/2 -3 minutes
*Berries..a la Wynne*

Pudding
Add water and/or cream with powder until it looks like frosting/pudding


DP


----------



## gopro (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I regularly eat tuna for breakfast.



Oh God...vomit!! Tuna for breakfast. Yuch! You crazy man!


----------



## gopro (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> hey GP, you ever add protein powder to those?  I do that when I make my protein pancakes....I just use 4 egg whites though.



I drink so much protein powder throughout the day so I don't add any to my pancakes.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 23, 2003)

It's actually not as bad as it sounds.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Feb 23, 2003)

Tuna with some mayo, green peas and maybe some corn is not bad at all.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok, so here I am, saying that I'm gonna make a tuna-omlet...and I go and forget to do it!  I just made my typical eggs this morning.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2003)

This morning I made protien crepes for breakfast

1 whole egg
2 egg whites
1 scoop optimum nutrition protein
1/3c. water

mix together and cook in frying pan

then I put some cottage cheese on top.

I also like oatmeal with a scoop of protein or a tbsp. of all natural peanut butter mixed in.

I also take 1 scoop of chocolate protien powder, 2tbsp. heavy cream and 1tbsp of all natural pb.  Mix together and freeze for about two hours.  It tastes like peanut butter chocolate ice cream.

Tuna fish freid with eggs are also good in the morning.


----------



## kanun (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I regularly eat tuna for breakfast.


I too am guilty of this - I must say it doesn't really go down all that well, but ya gotta do what ya gotta do...


----------



## Rissole (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> steak & mushrooms


Mmmmmm steak and mushrooms 
Thanks guys, A feast awaits 

Keep going with the ideas if you want


----------



## LAM (Feb 23, 2003)

I wake up and slam down a shake with 40 grams of whey and 50 grams of maltodextrin to spike insulin and insure that I am no longer catabolic.  then 1 hour later I eat my real breakfast of eggs, oats, flax seed meal. etc...


----------



## blond bomber (Feb 24, 2003)

my favorite breakfast - i've had it almost every single morning for a year now.

5 egg whites
1 whole egg
1/2 cup vegetable mix (broccoli, carrots, etc.)
1/8 green pepper
2 ox. lean smoked ham
1/4 cup canned chicken
5 slices fat-free cheese
1 tortilla

Cook the eggs, vegetables, and meats in a skillet sprayed with fat-free spray. Pour into bowl, add 2 slices fat-free cheese, microwave, and mix well. 

Place the other 3 slices on the tortilla and microwave. Cool the cheese, and tear the tortilla away from it (pretty easy to do with the cheese and tortillas I have). I know this sounds weird, why not just use the cheese by itself to begin with, but I feel it tastes better melted.

Now just use the cheese to scoop out the omelet. Very, very good.


----------



## blond bomber (Feb 24, 2003)

I forgot to mention this provides:

66 grams protein
6 grams fat
475 calories
don't know the carbs, but VERY low.


----------



## Britney (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> Cake
> ...



Is this something I can try?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2003)

Of course you can Britney.....

Its like having a protein shake but cooked and add some eggs.  I tried it a few times and I like the 1/4 C. Blueberries in it.  I have to cut back on the amount of Protein Powder I use and eggs to fit into my meal plan but its nice to have something different.


----------



## gopro (Feb 25, 2003)

Peetrips...as long as you follow the dietary parameters that I set for you, you can really combine any protein and carb from the list I gave you. This goes for breakfast as well as any other meal!


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 25, 2003)

i heard if you warm/heat up the protein powder it will lose its nutritions


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 25, 2003)

Man, some of you guys have a lot of spare time in the morning.

I don't have time to cook before work.  For me, it's a workout, a shake, and a shower, and I am off to work.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 25, 2003)

i just eat tuna with .5 cup of oatmeal (raw) in the morning.  It takes 10 min to make and eat.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Peetrips...as long as you follow the dietary parameters that I set for you, you can really combine any protein and carb from the list I gave you. This goes for breakfast as well as any other meal!


I knew that, but i thought it would be nice to get some extra ideas. I'm not very creative when it come to food 
If someone told me to eat "this and that" Then all i would eat is "this and that"!


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 25, 2003)

have you guys ever heard of the BIOCHEM lo carb bar???


----------



## Freeman (Feb 25, 2003)

are you gonna eat it for breakfast?


----------



## gopro (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> have you guys ever heard of the BIOCHEM lo carb bar???



Sure, why??


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 25, 2003)

is it ok to eat it before workout? its got: 1 carb , 0 sugar, 260 cal, 21 protein and 6 fat


----------



## gopro (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> is it ok to eat it before workout? its got: 1 carb , 0 sugar, 260 cal, 21 protein and 6 fat



Its ok before a workout, but it doesn't really only have only 1 g of carb. There are sugar alcohols in there that are actually carbs, but are not listed on the label. The bar probably really has about 15-20 g of carbs total.


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 26, 2003)

4 egg whites, 

1 Bagel, or pita bread


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 26, 2003)

then whats the best thing to eat before workingout? when is the best time to eat apple or oatmeal?? before or after the workout?


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 26, 2003)

if that bar has carbs that are hidden. do you think keto cereal with 2 grams of carbs and 22 grams of protein have hidden carbs too??


----------



## tidalwaverus (Feb 27, 2003)

I like my oatmeal w/rasisins and cinn.. but not everyday I still do a bowl of bran flakes w/fresh fruit this wk was rasberries ummm. since may02. also oatmeal takes too long to make

Tuna before and after work, if I get sick of tuna I'm going to starve


----------



## P-funk (Feb 27, 2003)

> then whats the best thing to eat before workingout? when is the best time to eat apple or oatmeal?? before or after the workout?



OG, I have personaly answered this question for you about 3 or 4 times. Not to mention how many times you have asked it and had it answered by others here.   Look in your journal or in your previous posts.  You have asked this so many times.

Last time....Print it and paste it on your wall if you need to...please:

Pre w/o nutrition depends on your specific goals.  Some people like carbs before they w/o so that they have something extra (sugar, glucose, etc.) to fuel their w/o.  However, this will block fat burning during the w/o. If fat loss is your goal a small meal consisting of protien and fats will do fine.  If doing cardio in my opinion it is best to be done on an empty stomach however if you can't handle that again a small meal of protien or fats will do fine.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks P-funk, I was about to say something real similar!!


----------



## marshal959 (Feb 27, 2003)

Freeman-both tuna and "tuna" for breakfast of course 

The best is tunaw/ketchup chased w/a banana. yuuummy.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 27, 2003)

haha ewww!  that sounds gross, but once when I was younger I ate a a bunch of pickles, drank the pickle juice, then ate a shit load of mint chocolate chip icecream


----------



## Rissole (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> If fat loss is your goal a small meal consisting of protien and fats will do fine.  If doing cardio in my opinion it is best to be done on an empty stomach however if you can't handle that again a small meal of protien or fats will do fine.


Good quality protien shake with some flax chucked in


----------



## marshal959 (Feb 27, 2003)

WHY?


----------



## gopro (Feb 28, 2003)

Pre-workout...a large pizza with extra cheese...


...oh my gosh, I'm becoming dillusional again...this diet is killing me...

...gotta go, time for my egg whites and oatmeal again...


----------



## Freeman (Feb 28, 2003)

well, that's why you look so good gp!  gotta be dedicated!


----------



## gopro (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> 
> 
> well, that's why you look so good gp!  gotta be dedicated!



Thanks buddy. Its true...once I "flick on" the "diet switch" there is absolutely NO straying from my path!!


----------



## marshal959 (Feb 28, 2003)

Must be nice, I just cant get away from pizza and beer.  My only two killers.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 28, 2003)

well, you could have one cheat day say Friday night where you eat pizza and drink a few beers.


----------



## marshal959 (Feb 28, 2003)

Would it be good to have that cheat night on a workout day or non workout day?


----------



## gopro (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by marshal959 *_
> Would it be good to have that cheat night on a workout day or non workout day?



Do it on a workout day if possible. At least your body can use some of the extra cals then.


----------

